# WHT, why did he do this to me (Newbie question)



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok, before you ask, I do really love my pygmies, but my billy is about to get it... :veryangry: 

Over the last few weeks my billy(only 11 months old), Peanut, as been acting like a billy. SO no surprise, but he has been nice to me only. Well today he climbed up my leg, as normal for an ear rub. And than he PEE'D on my leg... :hair: :GAAH: 
It throw me off. So why do they do that... Is it cause he thinks I'm one of his girls, or maybe he was happy to see me, like a dog. I guess I'm just puzzeled by all of this.. 
I got him so he could at least bred my girls once before he became a weither, but he might become one sooner than he thinks if he keeps this up.
:2cents: :help: 

Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

normal buck behavior -- he has claimed you as one of his does :wink:


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

that's what I thought... GREAT, Now Hubby can call me "AN OLD GOAT" LOL :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Totally normal.....wait til he starts tongue flapping and spitting at you!

A good whack on the nose and a flip over with you pinning him to the ground sometimes persuades those over possesive boys to stop the behavior.


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Mine licks and blows his nose on me but he has not peed on me, I guess I need to be thankful :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> that's what I thought... GREAT, Now Hubby can call me "AN OLD GOAT" LOL


 :ROFL:

It is very normal....but they need to be taught... that it isn't OK to do....

I found.. that when they get the urge to pee on me.....such as... when I am trimming the bucks and they decide to get that sprinkler going.....I take my hand... "opened flat" with my palm up... I slap the belly... in front of their sprinkler.....and tell them to "quit".....I do this.... every time.. they try... and have found........ it works for me...... and it stops them totally ...after a few times of this.......they find out ........that mommy don't allow that..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep - you are his girl now - what ever you do - do NOT bend over to get something in front of him.

Mine have never peed on me - but one would pee "at" me when I would walk by. It was worse during my "time of the month" that they would "cat call" at me!


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, I don't have to worry about"that time of the month" any more (as of 6 wks ago). But when I did avoid the goat pen during that time before, just in case. He did try it again this morning, during feeding, but I took the riding crop with me, since I was going to feed horses next, and gave him a swift pop with it and he back off and ran over to his pan waiting for me to feed him. Don't worry, I didn't get him hard, just enough to get his attention and let him know that I'm NOT going to put up with his game.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like he is willing to learn so thats good :thumb:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

VERY normal buck behavior!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

:ROFL: He likes you


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

He won't like for long, if he keeps this up... He won't get his new doe for Christmas too. 

Mully, I want your llama.. It looks like it's spoiled to the core, not like mine aren't :angel2:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

havent been peed on yet,, but i sure get my jeans marked by his head rubbing... after i tell him to Stop! a few times and push him gently away he gets it..... 
he also tries this with all visitors that want to pet him .. yah he stinks but they love his markings that i have to warn them of what he'll do if they get too close...with those horns ... scarey....he doesnt butt... he sure does rub his neck or head on the legs of folks tho...


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

silvergramma said:


> havent been peed on yet,, but i sure get my jeans marked by his head rubbing... after i tell him to Stop! a few times and push him gently away he gets it.....
> he also tries this with all visitors that want to pet him .. yah he stinks but they love his markings that i have to warn them of what he'll do if they get too close...with those horns ... scarey....he doesnt butt... he sure does rub his neck or head on the legs of folks tho...


Peanut, billy, willrub his horns on me too.. And as soon as I push him back and make his STAY, and he stays. I will give him a horn rub. Most people who come and visit our farm stay out of the goat pen. Since Peanut will climb up hight enough were some one can pet him over the fence. Sara, my young doe, has started the butting thing, but she's use to being center of attention too. So she's getting a lesson in "NO".


----------

